# Airlift and Company Awesome Bags, Great Job!



## Ben Franklin (Mar 2, 2007)

*Airlift and Company Awesome Bags, Great Job! (B5 quattro content!)*

Its been a little over two years since I last had my car in the forum. I had almost given up hope on the whole quattro on bags idea. I'd been driving around with aero sports on the front of my car and coils on the rear, which was a marginal setup at best. I had talked to someone at Airlift last September at H2O and they said "we'll be working on a setup for the B5 soon". So i called every couple weeks and it seemed as though i talked to someonr different every time, "30 days" they all said, "30 days" Finally someone forwarded my call to Brian Vinson! Brian is in charge of the "Pilot Builds" and after a few phone calls and emails he decided to pick me to be a "Pilot Build". Finally light at the end of the tunnel!

These boxes were waiting for me this past Friday when I got home.









Fronts


















Rears


















These are some really trick looking parts. My expectations werent that high, being that they were prototypes, but damn these things are nice. Way more then i could have expected.

quick pic of my car before with my aero-sports all the way up









Just a teaser for now, more pics to come soon!!!!

Here are some shots of the install.

You have to drill a 1/4" hole in the front for the dampning adjuster knob to go through. Side note, these are *30 way dampning adjustable shocks!* 
Drilled a hole in the aluminum plate that the upper control arms bolt to, then instelled it and marked the body.










The tops of the shocks were too pretty to get all scratched up so I made an rubber isolator out of gasket material 



















Front installed










Then started on the rears

With the rear shock mount out of the car you need to remove the top spring isolator










The rear shock mount needs some slight modification to accept the new air strut. Not really a big deal.




























This allows clearance for the fitting










After I was done cutting I hit the bare metal with some epoxy paint.

Installed:
Really the only thing you have to worry about back here is the air hose routing, other than that theres plenty of room between the bag and the axel and also the bag and the subframe.




























Please excuse my lack of photography skils but here's the finished product!!!




























Currently I'm at 22" gtf in the front and 21"gtf in the rear
Wheel specs: Fr. 18X8 et 40 + 15mm spacer
R. 18x9 et 40 + 17.5mm spacer



















c

I've had everything on the car since this past Saturday and have racked up about 330 miles. I have to say, the ride is way better than i could have ever imagined. It doesn't matter at what height either. I cranked them full stiff, and i think i like it there, although i dialed it down 10 clicks yesturday and i think i might leave it there.

more pics to come!!!


----------



## Ben Franklin (Mar 2, 2007)

bam!


----------



## Tofik (May 7, 2007)

moar pics!


----------



## LightSwitch (May 9, 2008)

damn dude, that looks great! could you shoot me a pm on how much the setup cost you? bag's will be my next step after the motor build is done.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

nice. how do you like them compared to aerosports? what struts/coils were you using with them?


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

Awesome.
I love these folks' work and the way they do business.
:thumbup:

Car sits incredibly sweet


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

Looks good dude:beer:


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

They look better than the b6 ones


----------



## MattySXE (May 9, 2002)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

Ive been waiting to see something for the b5...well after installing my friends b6 struts and looking at the fronts and knowing it was the same I knew it was only a matter of time


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

how much is this kit going to cost?

Looks great man :thumbup:


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Very nice work and product. WOW :thumbup:


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

When I saw the first finished pic, I literally said "Holy Sh*t!" out loud haha. AirLift FTW


----------



## 18yet (Nov 11, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

So sick!


----------



## e.shell (Jun 18, 2009)

looks great dude! and awesome little writeup:thumbup:


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup: very nice!!


----------



## Ben Franklin (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm not 100% sure what there going to cost so i don't want to mislead anyone, i'll let everyone know when i hear from them.


----------



## On The Grind (Apr 22, 2009)

Looks awesome!:thumbup:


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

The struts look awesome. Too bad few ppl will ever see them!

Airlift :thumbup:


----------



## Ben Franklin (Mar 2, 2007)

Oh I know, these really are some of the nicest quality suspension parts I've ever seen!


----------



## daryl2.slo (Apr 9, 2009)

looks good :thumbup:


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

dang! any mods up front cutting out holes for arm clearance?


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

I literally said holy **** out loud as well lol. Looks fantastic. Airlift is an amazing company. Props yet again


----------



## valkswagen (Mar 18, 2004)

:thumbup::thumbup:Looks really good.


----------



## Ben Franklin (Mar 2, 2007)

ericjohnston27 said:


> I literally said holy **** out loud as well lol. Looks fantastic. Airlift is an amazing company. Props yet again


Finally someone who knows about Tim and Eric!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

Looking great Patrick!! For those of you interested in getting your hands on this awesome new kit, look for it sometime in August.:laugh:


----------



## Ben Franklin (Mar 2, 2007)

Been working on getting more lows!!! 

Damn, thats a big hole!.....(insert sexual comments here) 










Arms 










Starting to box it in 










More progress


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

I was waiting on airlift to make a thread about these it's bee na while. Car looks good and the struts look good quality. Why was your rear so low in the back aired up ? mines the other way around, airlift rears modified though. what did you have?


----------



## vdubb3dan (Apr 7, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Looking great Patrick!! For those of you interested in getting your hands on this awesome new kit, look for it sometime in August.:laugh:


 Brian, just so you know those fronts will work with the B5/B5.5 fwd passat chassis, and I'm fairly sure the mkIV chassis rears will work with our cars. If you ever want to put a kit together I know one Keystone employee in particular that would love to run one of your kits.


----------



## revbjeff (Mar 24, 2004)

I've been wondering what I might do with the B5 when I get a new car. This sounds like the perfect solution.


----------



## dan the welder (Mar 7, 2006)

the part that goes into the rear bag here appears to be metal (AL). I wish this piece was metal on my mk5 bags; they would be much more reliable.


----------



## Ben Franklin (Mar 2, 2007)

Subframe is on the ground!!!! w/ 18s!!!


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

Awesome. Did you cut up the drivers side too? If so, what'd you do with the ecu box? 
Post more pictures!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

We want PIC_TURES...we want PIC_TURES.....


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

aledelic42 said:


> Awesome. Did you cut up the drivers side too? If so, what'd you do with the ecu box?
> Post more pictures!


 X2


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

the exterior is nice, and that trunk setup is nicer. i love clean installs like yours :thumbup:


----------



## sully11 (Dec 24, 2008)

whats up pat, its andy 

-looks awesome man, can't get much better! nice build thread too :thumbup:


----------



## mikehawk_ (Jun 19, 2011)

grt job


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

Spotted at WF :thumbup:


----------



## VirginiaBeachA4 (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm jealous!!! I've tried to contact airlift several times to be the pilot car but never got a response. Looks good. I think I'll put myself in the preorder list.


----------



## Suprem3 (Sep 7, 2009)

looks good,

curious to know the approx price rang of this set up


----------



## VirginiaBeachA4 (Mar 15, 2009)

Suprem3 said:


> looks good,
> 
> curious to know the approx price rang of this set up


Already heard $1700 for fronts and backs.


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

shwing! :thumbup:


----------



## m3s4 (Jul 17, 2011)

Looks awesome, man. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

I Have to assume most of you have seen this, but if you haven't now you can! keeping the B5 love coming...still set to ship before end of August!

http://www.airsociety.net/2011/07/enlisted/


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

Looks great dude


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

what management are you running?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Looks great! Good work on those control arm covers. I need to cut some more of mine and start working on some covers.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

this is perfect


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

1700$ for just front and rear bags? Or is anything else included?


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> 1700$ for just front and rear bags? Or is anything else included?


$1600 + shipping just front and rear struts, price goes up after sept 15th...theres a pre-order for them right now


----------



## KBS42001 (Jul 17, 2008)

Ben Franklin said:


> Finally someone who knows about Tim and Eric!


too bad that show is ****ing terrible...


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Holy smokes! That looks absolutely amazing!

MORE PICTURES!


----------



## Ben Franklin (Mar 2, 2007)

more pics soon!!! Been real busy.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

forgot to ask you how you mounted your trunk to the floor, cant decide on exo mounts or not

ill pm you


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

I'll update this thread with some good news...Nice work Patrick, BTW!:beer::beer: 

[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD][URL="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/YWs0VcnF7qI-KH-JR9jCZg?feat=embedwebsite"][IMG]https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-b6bsIfr2sXc/Tlvl7-w6pWI/AAAAAAAAAWU/nYqInEH4dqo/s800/FILE0004.JPG[/URL][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: right"]From Audi B5[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
[/IMG] 

[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD][URL="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/_vHMc1oiloYuQil834xqrA?feat=embedwebsite"][IMG]https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-UapvUDJXVus/Tlvl5U-KmQI/AAAAAAAAAWQ/URZdmg8Ta-s/s800/FILE0003.JPG[/URL][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: right"]From Audi B5[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
[/IMG]


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

Just close your eyes and imagine those pretty red Audi shocks in an Air Lift box heading your way...Now wake up! Cause it's NOT a dream.


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

not to sound dumb... but... what are the gauges attached to the front bags?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> not to sound dumb... but... what are the gauges attached to the front bags?


QC maybe? Looks like they are making sure they're holding air.

Brian any lowly fwd rear bag love? For my B5 A4 :facepalm:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> not to sound dumb... but... what are the gauges attached to the front bags?


Very observant of you! Those are gauges we use for doing a leak check before they go in the box. 100% of our struts/shocks are leak tested before shipping. Just another way we make sure you guys get the best product possible!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

thepirate said:


> QC maybe? Looks like they are making sure they're holding air.
> 
> Brian any lowly fwd rear bag love? For my B5 A4 :facepalm:



Sorry, no FWD stuff yet for you...


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

what are your operating pressures like on these ?


----------



## Hartmann420 (Dec 28, 2011)

what did you use to cut the holes? and did you take the ecu off completely or just push it out of the way?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Hartmann420 said:


> what did you use to cut the holes? and did you take the ecu off completely or just push it out of the way?


You can just push the ECU out of the way while you do the cutting. This thread is a prime example of how neat and tidy the upper arm clearanceing can be when done carefully.


----------

